# Do you find sexual contact and sex repulsive?



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

I just read the not wanting to be touched thread, and I don't mind hugs and kisses however I find sexual contact and sex in general involving ME and another human being kind of gross. Like I don't care for sex or enjoy it at all.
I can only tolerate sex if I am completly wasted. 

Has anyone else ever felt this way or feel like this?

Is is because of depression, SA, or self conciousness ..? 
Probably all 3..


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I wish, it would make life easier. You might want to check out this site: http://www.asexuality.org/home/


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

At times, depending on my mood. But usually not...


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

No


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Nope not at all, I have the opposite problem... I agree though, it sure would make life easier sometimes if I did feel that way... but only if I could turn it on and off at will.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

No, I much rather enjoy it with the right person.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't find that I'm interested in it like I used to be. But I'm not so much repulsed as I am anxious about the fact that sex isn't physically pleasurable for me.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

Not really. I enjoy it a lot.

The only thing that makes things awkward is that I get really self-conscious about how I look...


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

I find that I'm repulsed when other people talk about it or when I see it in a movie. It's also something that I don't really think about often.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

The thing I miss most about my ex-girlfriend is just being able to cuddle in bed with her. But I never got to the point where I felt comfortable enough for sex. I'm hoping it'll be easier when I find a more compatible partner.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

dollparts said:


> I just read the not wanting to be touched thread, and I don't mind hugs and kisses however I find sexual contact and sex in general involving ME and another human being kind of gross. Like I don't care for sex or enjoy it at all.
> I can only tolerate sex if I am completly wasted.
> 
> Has anyone else ever felt this way or feel like this?
> ...


Yes, I think it's disgusting when you think about it.

Still, I crave it.

Especially because I'm not getting it.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I certainly have a desire for sex. Being a virgin, I can't tell you how I'd feel actually doing it, but it probably depends on the person.


----------



## Moon Fire (Oct 15, 2008)

No I don't find sex repulsive. I love it. 

From what you say, I think that you're perhaps not ready for it. Maybe when you meet the right person you'll be able to understand what you want then. Don't feel pushed into having sex if you don't want to.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

can't tell because i had none


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I also can't say for sure because I've never done it. I find the idea of just laying, cuddling and being intimate in a manner just short of intercourse to be more appealing than actual intercourse but I could be wrong. Intercourse does scare me a bit because of the possibility of fathering a child and I never want to do that. I'm also concerned that I wouldn't be able to feel open and free enough to do the act as I am an extremely reserved person.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope.

I read somewhere that for women especially, the better you feel about yourself the more enjoyment you get out of it.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm kinda weird with this...I don't find sex repulsive BUT I find kissing gross/repulsive. Never had sex though but if I meet the right one one day I wanna it just sucks I'll have to kiss to get there. :sigh


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't. I think sex is wonderful, though I haven't had it. 
I think it's great if it's with the right person, someone you like and enjoy being with and who likes and enjoys being with you. Now, if it's someone you don't like, you probably wouldn't be going that far with them, anyway.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I did in my twenties, and when I was your age (20) I was asexual and refused to do it at all. I struggled with the idea for various reasons: intermittent desire, self-consciousness, disgust, sensory issues, the other person ... 

It is only in my 30s that I feel I might be able to handle it properly, but swing between long periods of lacking desire and short periods where I experience very strong desire but have no outlet with someone I can love. It's extremely confusing.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't find it repulsive at all. I guess I find it more scary than anything, since I've never experienced any kind of contact like that before.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Not really but I can do without it. Indefinitely.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

only if i find out the person who is interested in me would be cheating on someone. then i get really turned off.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Not so much "repulsive" as "kind of weird if you really think about it."  

I do tend to over think things and really self conscious up to that point. 

Kissing, however, is rather pretty very muchly fantastic, if it is the right person.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I am not asexual but I do find the physical reality of sexual contact gross (kissing too), and also human bodies unattractive in general.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

No, I love sex, can't get enough of it. I'm just glad i'm engaged.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

when I haven't gotten any for a few months, the thought kind of scares me a bit, but after the first awkward time I'm back to wanting it all of the time
I think if you found the right person you would stop finding it repulsive...


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

No, sex is great. My gf is semi-asexual however and I am constantly frustrated. Relative to her I feel addicted. Sometimes I am thankful to be with someone that can challenge me in this way rather than being a mindless addict. But sometimes I feel like I am being forced to repress something that I shouldn't repress. Anyway I love her a lot, being in a relationship makes me more confident.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

no, im not repulsed by it. what i am repulsed by some people expecting you spread your legs right away for just anyone and if you have a problem with that they try and make you feel like there is something wrong with you.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

The thought of ME having sex with someone is repulsive to me. Because I find my body repulsive.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

nope im fine with it.. i somethimes think that other people are repulsed at the idea of sex with me though lol


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm not repulsed by the idea of sex, but i'm scared of it. i think i have a pretty high sex drive though lol :S


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

i did think that sex was gross when i was a teenager and young adult


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kind of - but I'd like to leave the possibility open someday, if you catch my drift.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

it's not at all repulsive


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm a bad kisser and probably not the best lovemaker (haven't done that in years). My girlfriend became intimate with me after saying she wasn't into it. I think people aren't sure of what they want. You have to actually spend time with someone to become comfortable with them in that way. It's still a process for us. For instance, I at least think I know that she is open to having sex, but between her lack of relationships and possibly not feeling comfortable with her body, and maybe just her "icky"ness with intimacy, there is something there that holds her back. I am h---y, but I try not to push it. I can't help but feel that way, though.

I think sex can be really awkward if it's forced, though. Maybe some people here need more time for things to happen. Beyond sex itself, everything else is fairly sexual, even cuddling and feeling (not in _that_ way) each other. I think these are very primal things. I enjoy them, or at least they have meaning to me. I like touching my girlfriend's hair and face, having her close to me, falling asleep with her, and just spending time with her in general. I do want to do it, though. It's not the most important thing in the world but it is kind of natural.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

'Only human', is something somebody said to me the other day at work when I told them why I have such a large stash of porn. They were the ones frequently taking girls out and doing the deed yet somehow I am the one who still has to lend everybody porn in my workplace (maybe because I have all the good stuff).. :lol

I like sex and sexual contact, what young male wouldn't? All I have to do is think of a woman for just one second at anytime of the day and I become an instant clothes valet. 

Although I have more of an issue with over-exitement, (especially when I know a girl likes me and she is becoming physical and could possibly want sex), things get a little out of hand; yes the joke can be interpreted either way.  But then I usually come back to my senses and stick to my moral compass. My moral compass has funnily enough always managed to keep me out of trouble but at the same time kept all the girls away (or maybe it's just my bad b.o from working all day..) I would like to 'make love' to a woman though sooner rather than later (within reason).


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I have never had sex, I would love to have it someday.... or soon for the matter. I don't find sex repulsive at all though, from all the porn I have watched I am pretty sure I have seen it all and I still find it very erotic and I would imagine very pleasing. I really wish I had a girlfriend who had the sex drive I have =( I know for sure I have higher testosterone levels than the average male.


----------

